# Dosing CyLence



## Dayna

So how do i figure the dose? The dose on the bottle starts at under 400 pounds, but I'm dealing with 30# and 40# animals.

Anyone know dosing on smaller animals? I don't want to over treat.


----------



## toth boer goats

CyLence 1 cc per 25 lbs and repeat at 3 weeks


----------



## Dayna

Thanks, I dosed them. Hope it gives them some relief!


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup:


----------



## nancy d

Dayna thanks for bringing this up. I've always just guessed at it. And Pam I didnt know to repeat in 3 weeks.
:hug: to you both


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: 

You have to get those hatching eggs.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Pam and Nancy- have you used Cylence? I've been debating on getting it all year! I need to find something good & reliable for winter time. 
We bought 2 young does back in April that ended up being lice infested, breeder put some Cylence on them before they left, I think 4cc and they were around 50-60lbs I believe. I didn't see a difference in the first 24 hours, is that normal? I got worried, and ended up treating them with Permectrin II to get the lice off of them. Obviously I won't be spraying them/giving them baths in the winter.


----------



## nancy d

We've used it a couple of times. Once on a buck we brought for show who had lice :shocked: Were told to bathe him & give the Cylence treatment. A fellow did it for us as I didnt know the first thing. But apparently it sufficed.
It's one of those things worth it's weight in gold when you need it.


----------



## Tenacross

Pam's dose is pretty close to what I do as well.
Cylence also helps keep the flies off them. 
I've been using it for awhile now with no problems.
A couple act like it stings their skin a little, but I've not seen
any bad reactions.


----------



## Dayna

I used a syringe that I had used for dosing kitten meds a while back. It had a sharpie mark on it so I knew where to pull the medicine in to.

The CyLence took off that sharpie marker......

Yikes. I suggest wearing gloves.


----------



## shibby7

Dito on the wearing gloves!!!

We used it for the first time this year - not for lice (because we inject Ivermectin, and I haven't seen lice for a quite awhile), but for flies! I was really impressed with it. I used about the same dose as Pam.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Pam and Nancy- have you used Cylence? I've been debating on getting it all year! I need to find something good & reliable for winter time.
> We bought 2 young does back in April that ended up being lice infested, breeder put some Cylence on them before they left, I think 4cc and they were around 50-60lbs I believe. I didn't see a difference in the first 24 hours, is that normal? I got worried, and ended up treating them with Permectrin II to get the lice off of them. Obviously I won't be spraying them/giving them baths in the winter.


 I now actually use Permectrin II after Liz mentioned it here on TGS, I love it. Cylence worked too but, I don't think quite as good as the Permectrin II :wink:


----------



## lisanne

*Repeat interval*

Using CyLence or anything to treat lice I wonder if the repeat interval should be 7-10 days to be most effective. I have read that the nits all hatch within 7 days... so to keep them from reproducing again I would think to hit them again in much less than 3 weeks!?


----------



## goathiker

CyLence stays active on the goat for up the four weeks breaking the life cycle of the lice.


----------



## Tapsmom

We have a few goats that have bald patches on their legs and my daughter found little black and red bugs on one of their backs. Would these be lice or mites? And how do you apply the Cylence?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lice. Not sure about CyLence.


----------



## Dayna

CyLence is down the back of the neck (like dog treatments) and I dose it at 1cc per 25 pounds. That works for me here, though for mites I think folks do 1cc per 10 pounds.


----------



## Terrie Bolick

toth boer goats said:


> I now actually use Permectrin II after Liz mentioned it here on TGS, I love it. Cylence worked too but, I don't think quite as good as the Permectrin II :wink:


If the Permectrin II is better, hoe do you dose it?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

is cylence safe for preggos?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, cylence is safe for preggos and has no milk withdrawal.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep


----------

